# دروس سهله (كيفية تغيير فلتر الهواء وماء الرادياتير )



## سمير شربك (25 أكتوبر 2010)

دروس سهله (كيفية تغيير فلتر الهواء وماء الرادياتير )

أحببت أن أطرح هذه الدروس بشكل مبسط ليستفيد الجميع منها 
شرح تغيير فلتر الهواء 



يكون إعداد فلتر الهواء على معظم سيارات الديزل هو نفسه للسيارات التى تعمل بالبنزين مع وجود الفلتر داخل جهاز تنقية الهواء تحت غطاء السيارة. يجب أن تراعى أمرا هاما عند تغيير فلتر الهواء على السيارة الديزل وهو أنك يجب أن تغلق المحرك قبل أن تحاول تغيير الفلتر. حيث تنتج محركات الديزل قوة إمتصاص هائلة ويتحرك صمام إدخال الهواء مباشرة الى المحرك. وبما أن أى شئ يمكن ان يسقط فيه من صواميل إلى مسامير فإنك بذلك تخاطر بحدوث ضرر كبير للمحرك إذا قمت بفتح جهاز تنقية الهواء أثناء تشغيل المحرك



تغيير ماء الرادياتر
موضوع اليوم هو هام لمعظمنا بسبب ان الحرارة المرتفعة بالصيف وانخفاض الحرارة الشديد في بعض المناطق في فصل الشتاء استرعى انتباهي لكتابة موضوع عن تغيير ماء الرادياتر.

طبعآ ماء الرادياتر يتغير كل 100 الف كيلو متر ويقل ليصل 80 الف في المناطق الترابية والعالية الملوحة والقريبة من البحر نظرآ لتأثره بالرطوبة والاتربة من الجو.

المطلوب ..

1- 2 غالون (علبتين) من سائل تنظيف الراديتر
2- 2 غالون (علبتين) ماء اخضر (مضاد التجمد(
3- 5 غالون (ماء مقطر) 

الخطوات

1- حاول ان ترفع السيارة على مثلثات او توقفها تحت حفرة.. وفك الغطاء الحامي البلاستك اسفل السيارة من مقدمة السيارة

2- أنتظر لحين برودة المكينة والبس قفاز لحماية يدك من الاضرار التي يمكن ان تحدث

3-ابحث عن مفتاح صرة الرادياتر وفكه بالكامل (لو كان خشن فاستعمل الزرداية لفكه) بأتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة.

4- تأكد ان الطشت (السطل) اسفل السيارة والماء الاخضر ينساب من الرادياتور 

5- قم بأقفال الصرة من اسفل السيارة. 

6-بأستخدام المصب افرغ سائل تنظيف الراديتر (العلبتين) في الراديتر وبعد ان تنتهي املأ باقي الراديتر بالماء المقطر.


7-اقفل غطاء الراديتر وادر المكينة واذهب للمكينة لمعاينة مستو الماء واضف الماء لو تناقص في الراديتر من خلال مخزن الراديتر المتصل به وراقب مؤشر الحرارة كل دقيقتين.

8-أطفأ المكينة بعد 10 دقائق واعد الخطوات من 1 الى 5

9- املأ الرادياتر بسائل الماء الاخضر (مضاد التجمد) بالعبوتين كامليتين ثم بالماء المقطر لحين امتلاء الراديتور.

ولا تنسى ان تعبي مخزن الراديتر بالماء المقطر


وتأكد ان مستوى الماء هو full 

10-دور المكينة وادعس البنزين ل 2000- 3000 دورة وراقب الحرارة واذهب للمكينة وعاين مستوى الماء بـ"قربة" مخزن الماء المتصل بالمكينة وزود الماء عندما يقل عن مستوى الـ full 

واخيرآ ...

اعد تثبيت الغطاء الاسفل للمكينة وتخلص من الماء القديم في السطل او الطشت اسفل السيارة (لا تسكبه بالمجاري فهو سام


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي سمير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Deebwebs (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور .. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

